# رغم انة يعتبر من الاسرار التجارية الا انة لا يغلا علي عيونكم



## chem1982 (15 أبريل 2012)

لاصق الرخام والصيني 
يتكون من زيت بذرة الكتان المغلي 100جرام -غراء محبب 100جرام جير مطفي 75جرام زيت تربنتين 25 جرام حامض خليك 25جرام الشب العادي25 جرام 
طريقة العمل 
ينقع الغراء في الماء الي ان يلين وينتفخ ثم يرفع بعد ذللك من الماء ويذاب في حامض الخليك علي حمام مائي ثم تضاف ثم ارفعة من علي الحمام المائي واضف زيت بذرة الكتان والتربنتين وحرك الخليط جيدا حتي تحصل علي خليط متجانس ويوضع في علب ويسد باحكام 

لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (15 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## مازن81 (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما


----------



## The Exorcist (16 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا 
لكن سؤال يا اخي فيما يستخدم هذا الغراء ؟؟


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (27 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chem1982 (27 أبريل 2012)

*مرحبا اخي*

يستخدم الاصق في لصق قطع الرخام والاواني الصيني


----------



## deler22 (4 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخى الكريم على المعلومة المفيدة​


----------



## فارس واقى (11 مايو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا و جعله في ميزات حسناتك*


----------



## الجعفرى (23 مايو 2012)

اهذا يشبة كلة الرخام التى تباع؟؟؟​


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ...


----------



## EngDiesel (23 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خير وضاعف في حسناتك


----------



## lian22 (5 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس محمود عابورة (7 يونيو 2012)

المعلومة ناقصة ياريت تفصل اكتر


----------



## Abu zainab (12 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا أهل الخير والإحسان


----------



## konda2000 (20 يوليو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور ياغالى ماقصرت


----------



## حاملة المفاتيح (6 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## Abu zainab (6 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم وهذا المنتدى الرائع


----------



## Nader1982 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

يأخى بالنسبة للجير المطفى أيوضع علية حجر الشاب ويبخر بة الخليط ...! اننى امزح ولكن ااحد منكم جربها قبل الرد مع الشكر...


----------



## Nader1982 (13 أكتوبر 2012)

!!!


----------



## احمد ربيع (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الشيشينى (30 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## hawk1282 (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عماد الشوبكي (22 مايو 2013)

احسنت بارك الله فيك في ميزان حسناتك انشالله


----------



## علاوي86 (25 يوليو 2013)

عاشت ايدك


----------



## كيمائي و افتخر (4 نوفمبر 2013)

الله يجزيك الخير,
ما هو الغراء المحبب, هل هو الصمغ العربي؟


----------

